# Democratic senators offer gun control amendment for cybersecurity bill



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Democratic senators have offered an amendment to the cybersecurity bill that would limit the purchase of high capacity gun magazines for some consumers.
Shortly after the Cybersecurity Act gained Senate approval to proceed to filing proposed amendments and a vote next week, Sen. Chuck Schumer (D-N.Y.), a sponsor of the gun control amendment, came to the floor to defend the idea of implementing some "reasonable" gun control measures.

http://thehill.com/blogs/floor-action/senate/240657-cybersecurity-bill-includes-gun-control-measure


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2012)

In the minds of liberals, complete gun confiscation is "reasonable".


----------



## Meat Eater (Jan 27, 2012)

Why not ban sling shots too, you know you could shoot your eye out!


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

These dumbass libtards are going to hang themselves. They choked on this same shit sandwich not long ago.


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

Meat Eater said:


> Why not ban sling shots too, you know you could shoot your eye out!


They did, this is Massachusetts remember!!


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

> The amendment was sponsored by *Democratic Sens. Frank Lautenberg (N.J.), Barbara Boxer (Calif.), Jack Reed (R.I.), Bob Menendez (N.J.), Kirsten Gillibrand (N.Y.), Schumer and Dianne Feinstein (Calif.).* S.A. 2575 would make it illegal to transfer or possess large capacity feeding devices such as gun magazines, belts, feed stripes and drums of more than 10 rounds of ammunition with the exception of .22 caliber rim fire ammunition.​


​Is anyone here actually surprised by this - that the left from some of the most right-restricted states out there are trying to pass this crap? All it is missing is a democratic senator from Illinois...​


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Gun rights advocate: Obama said people shouldn't be able to own guns*

Barack Obama
Credits:
Saul Loeb/AFP/Getty Images








*Related topics*


Gun control

On Friday, gun rights advocate John Lott told radio talk show host Laura Ingraham that Barack Obama once told him that people should not be able to own guns.
According to Lott, Obama made the statement the first time the two met.
"He said to me, 'I don't believe people should be able to own guns,'" he recalled.
Lott said he offered to meet with him over lunch to discuss the issue.
"But he just wrinkled his face and turned around and walked away. And that was the end of our first conversation on that," he said.
Ingraham asked Lott to verify that Obama said "people," and not just "criminals."
Lott said Obama was "very clear" in his statement.
"He said, 'I don't believe people should be able to own guns,'" he reiterated.
Lott said that he had told the New York Times about the incident in 2008.
"But they never used it in their story on him with regard to his time in Chicago," he added.
"I think that's the way he still feels," Ingraham responded, comparing Obama to committed leftists she knew at Dartmouth.
Ingraham added that she did not find the news surprising "at all."
Lott also said that the two people Obama put on the Supreme Court do not believe individuals have a right to own guns.
Last May, Obama told gun control advocate Sarah Brady that he was working on gun control "under the radar."
"'I just want you to know that we are working on it,' Brady recalled the president telling them. 'We have to go through a few processes, but under the radar,'" the Washington Post reported.

http://www.examiner.com/article/gun...said-people-shouldn-t-be-able-to-own-guns?v=1


----------

